# Horn Clipping- Dehorning



## ericnovak (Aug 1, 2009)

Coming up on half a year old for my steer and due to unsuccessful burn-dehorning his horns are about 4-5 inches long. I know I need to clip really soon. I've heard a large bolt cutter does the trick if you have enough muscle power. On the other hand, some people just use a hacksaw.

Which method is best for removing horns?

I've heard you can stop the bleeding via tourniquet, should I also apply some kind of gelling agent to the horn to stop the flow?

Anyone got any pictures of this process?

I'm full of questions


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

A large bolt cutter isn't going to fit those horns.
A saw and then burn them to stop the bleeding. Or you can get some blood stop powder, some folks use plain flour..


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Be ready for a virtual bloodbath, which ever method you use. 
Cauterizing is the quickest way to stop the, uhm, spurting.

Have the iron nice and hot before you even start cutting.
Be sure the steer is tightly held throughout the procedure. 
I dont think it hurts them all that much, but it is graphic. 

The first time I assisted the vet in this type of horn removal 
there were 2!! adult men who fainted, leaving me (a 14y/o girl) to help the vet. 

Those guys both just layed out on the barn floor and we hadn't time to move them 'til it was done. 

Thanks for the memory, by the way. 

Good luck with him!


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

DEhorning was always the least favorite time at our place. DF used a hacksaw once due to a horn growing back into the cow's head. Mostly, he used those scoop things - nasty sound. Nasty mess. I call the vet now....I don't faint, but I just can't stand it!!!

Can you just cut the ends off of horns so they are so pointed? The vet here burned the horns of my small calves, but both of them have growing stubs now. I don't mind them.... but wondered if you can do it on purpose, so you don't have all that blood and that sound!


----------



## rancher1913 (Dec 5, 2008)

get your hands on a calcrate cattle bander. we have used sawzall, hacksaw, horn cutters, and every other thing we could find--all with the same results, blood everywhere and even lost some due to cutting to deep. we tried that bander and will never go back, does take a while for the horns to fall off and the cows are really are mad for a while--must hurt a little.


----------



## ksfarmer (Apr 28, 2007)

My advice would be to have a vet or at least an experienced person with the proper equipment do the dehorning. Also, it's getting close to fly season and the risk of fly larvae. If you have never seen a maggot infested horn hole.............. Take precautions.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

ksfarmer said:


> My advice would be to have a vet or at least an experienced person with the proper equipment do the dehorning. Also, it's getting close to fly season and the risk of fly larvae. If you have never seen a maggot infested horn hole.............. Take precautions.


agree, 100%.


----------



## copperhead46 (Jan 25, 2008)

My vet says that the bands hurt like hell !!!! If it's a steer., why do you need to get the horns off, are you going to butcher him?? I just had a dexter cows horns cut back to a few inches long and my vet used the hot iron on the horn to stop the bleeding, but I don't know if I'd try it at home, she didn't feel good or a couple of weeks. I hate de-horning, it never goes well.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I have a six month old bull that is a nuisance with his horns. He slams me constantly and I have bruises up and down my legs and back. He is going to be fixed this week - maybe that alone will take care of his problems. He hasn't been made into a steer since he was a very unhealthy rescue calf. I finally just put him in with the yearlings. He is suddenly very mellow. I feed his grain in a separate feeder. His attitude is on reason to take the horns off. I don't like his aggressiveness. I hate the horns but I have learned a good lesson- if you are going to take them off - take them off early.


----------



## Texas Papaw (May 30, 2009)

Just use a set of tree trimmer loppers and cut the horns as close to the head as possible. If the horn is too large for the lopper next to the head, then cut it farther out where it is small enough the lopper will go around it. Yes, there will be blood squirting everywhere, however I have done several thousand this way over the years and none have bled to death. I dehorn calves most every week and don't even keep any blood stop powder. Usually the spurting will stop in a few minutes, although they may continue to ooze blood for a few hours. After dehorning do not disturb them until they have stopped bleeding. If you disturb them before the clotting is complete, an increase in their blood preasure can increase the bleeding temporarily. 

Just lop them off and go do something else leaving the calf alone until the next day. You may be told horror stories, but 99.44% of the time any further actions on your part will be more detrimental than helpful. No need to make it more complicated than necessary. Just my 2 cents worth.

Good luck & happy trails.


----------

